# Favorite Online Tack Shop?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like KV Vet supply, they offer discounts for Canadian shipping.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Stateline Tack as well. Dover has always delivered to my expectations though. Their prices are a little high for me on a few things tho


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

For stuff for the horse, I like Smartpak, because they get stuff to me faster than anyone else does, and most of the time, I get the shipping for free. It's also important to me to be able to read a lot of user reviews of gear.

For stuff for me (clothes) I like Dover because they've got a good selection, wide range of sizes, the shipping charges is not absurd, they shop stuff pretty quickly, and they have user reviews for a fair amount of stuff.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I still find myself favoring Chicks, and always checking them first if there is something I need


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

valley vet (free shipping on most items)
big d web.. though they are local for me so i have to pay tax 
chicks
rods western 
horseloverz


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I tend to buy most of my horse/riding stuff online...my favorites in order are
Dover
Horseloverz
Equestrian Collections
Legacy Tack (they deliver wicked fast)
Schnieders


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Smartpak for sure! Fast shipping and fantastic customer service!


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

SmartPak is quick and does free shipping on orders over $75. I can generally find some pretty good prices on their sale items. I will shop Dover's clearance section, too, but sometimes what they consider clearance isn't marked down very much. But they have the best selection for breeches.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohh my favorites are Statelinetack, Smart Pak Equine and Big D Web. I only use Horseloverz if I order from them on eBay, otherwise their shipping fees are just insane.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Stateline
Smartpak (especially things on clearance and sale, I bundle in with my smartpak orders and don't pay shipping)
Dover
Chicks Saddlery


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Smartpak and Dover. Expensive, but 90% of the stuff is top quality.. Also expensive, but still pretty good quality. Horse and stateline tack are okay, but unless you are getting a good brand name item (such as Wintec) there can be quite a few cheap things, in my opinion.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Big Dees in Streetsboro Ohio. They have really nice stuff and because I live so close, it ships one day and I get it the next. I also like Back in the Saddle and State Line Tack


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I really like State Line and Horseloverz. I have been using State Line for years and have never had a problem with them. Horseloverz I have only been using the past year or so, but I don't have any complaints yet. They have awesome deals on horseloverz. They were having a midnight sale once and I got a winter blanket that should have cost $160 for $30. It was great. 

I used Dover previously, but had a bad experience so I avoid them now. I ordered a show shirt, they said it was back ordered and would be mailed in two weeks, two months later I had not received anything and they were refusing to refund my money because they insisted it was still going to sent out. I eventually got my money back from them and got a shirt from somewhere else.


----------



## horseloverz (Mar 19, 2012)

I love Stateline tack, Dover, and I saw a new one which is very promising, Horze.
Horse Tack and Riding Apparel


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh God... I just went to chicks.com x.x
Don't go there.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

SmartPak, Dover Saddlery, Jeffers Equine, Horseloverz


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

subbing


----------

